# Wishbone Question



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay I notice a ton of you guys run with custom built wishbones on the rear ends. I just can't wrap my head around how they work? I mean for one thing you can't 3 wheel or side to side cause it would rip itself off the frame right? And for another thing even driving down the road if one wheel hits a dip and the other doesn't it would break off. 

Is that correct?

The only way I can see it working properly is if there was a hyme end joint on the single ended side. That way the rear end could swivel. But I usually see the hyme end joints either on the double ended side, or none at all. 

Please help!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Some wishbones has a ball-joint so it can move, wich means you can three-wheel and lay the car sideways.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 14 2009, 11:58 PM~15362654
> *Okay I notice a ton of you guys run with custom built wishbones on the rear ends. I just can't wrap my head around how they work? I mean for one thing you can't 3 wheel or side to side cause it would rip itself off the frame right? And for another thing even driving down the road if one wheel hits a dip and the other doesn't it would break off.
> 
> Is that correct?
> ...



you can 3 wheel with them...u have one mount on the axle that is a bushing thats adjustable or ive seen some use a bearing style that will pivot....when u 3 wheel the car the wishbone pivots on that mount at the axle...if u look at the last picture u can see at the bushing on the axle the large nut that the bushing threads into..it pivots left and right from there...when u side to side it pivots on the axle mount..the 2 mounts that are bolts to the frame are also adjustable but they dont pivot there...the one we have has the heims at the frame and a bushing on the axle...also this one is from blackmagic hydraulics..and i believe ron is now installing a the pivoting bearing to the axle mount to get away from a bushing that youd have to replace...the new style he offers the bearing is rebuildable


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

not only can you three wheel. but its a much better three wheel


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

my car 3s with no effort after i lift so much the car just FALLS way over to the other side and gravity does the rest


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 14 2009, 10:58 PM~15362654
> *Okay I notice a ton of you guys run with custom built wishbones on the rear ends. I just can't wrap my head around how they work? I mean for one thing you can't 3 wheel or side to side cause it would rip itself off the frame right? And for another thing even driving down the road if one wheel hits a dip and the other doesn't it would break off.
> 
> Is that correct?
> ...


got a extra one if u need one with the heavy duty bearing at the front


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 15 2009, 10:38 AM~15364232
> *my car 3s with no effort after i lift so much the car just FALLS way over to the other side and gravity does the rest
> 
> 
> ...


damn man i didnt know you had a wishbone in the regal  -hows it drive? does the rear end move around on ya alot?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 15 2009, 09:26 AM~15365071
> *got a extra one if  u need  one with the heavy duty  bearing at the front
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy: those are real nice :0


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

damn, I always wondered the same thing. Amazing how much you can learn when you step outta "Off Topic" :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 15 2009, 09:26 AM~15365071
> *got a extra one if  u need  one with the heavy duty  bearing at the front
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice piece. Where's it from? You say you have an extra one?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I found this for the joint I could use that goes on the rear end


http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billavista/P...ints/index.html


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 15 2009, 11:42 PM~15373956
> *I found this for the joint I could use that goes on the rear end
> http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billavista/P...ints/index.html
> *


 those ones are rebuildable which is quite nice...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 12:01 AM~15374579
> *those ones are rebuildable which is quite nice...
> *



I just typed in BIG Hiem End on Google and found those. They would work quite great!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 16 2009, 06:42 AM~15373956
> *I found this for the joint I could use that goes on the rear end
> http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billavista/P...ints/index.html
> *


thats the way to go in my eyes cauz just a winding will get fucked someday


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 16 2009, 03:50 AM~15375217
> *thats the way to go in my eyes cauz just a winding will get fucked someday
> *



I've been looking at a lot of wishbones on 3 wheels and the bushings are CRAZY torqued. It can't be good


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Oct 15 2009, 12:26 PM~15365071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty sure he said it came from empire.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

If built properly nothing should bind or be stressed. I built one for my ride using pivot bushings and a super duty heim end from Summit Machine.

Heres a couple pics of mine.

The shank is 1 1/4" and the eye is 3/4" it has 65 degrees misalignment ability.










A pic of it installed.










I used .250 wall 1 5/8" dom tubing for strength. The main thing I don't like about almost every wishbone I see is they use heims that don't have enough misalignment capability so the leave the jam nut loose and let the threaded shank spin for the extra misalignment needed. Thats ghetto to me as well as unsafe. I also don't feel a 3/4"shank and 5/8" eye is enough for the weight of the cars we build. Mine may be a little overkill but it is going to see very high work loads and I don't build shit for it to fail


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 06:40 AM~15375656
> *If built properly nothing should bind or be stressed. I built one for my ride using pivot bushings and a super duty heim end from Summit Machine.
> 
> Heres a couple pics of mine.
> ...




That's a killer Heim Joint!

I agree about how they use the threads on the shank to spin. That ain't right!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 07:40 AM~15375656
> *If built properly nothing should bind or be stressed. I built one for my ride using pivot bushings and a super duty heim end from Summit Machine.
> 
> Heres a couple pics of mine.
> ...



nice...whats the price tag for those units


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

We make and sell them and they 3 wheel better than a 4 link less binding

but unsafe for an normal car cuz you whould get body roll

PM me if you want one


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 16 2009, 11:27 AM~15378039
> *We make and sell them and they 3 wheel better than a 4 link less binding
> 
> but unsafe for an normal car cuz you whould get body roll
> ...



YA GUYS FANTASY MAKES THE CLEANEST LOOKING WISHBONES!


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's some I made for a G-body finished


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

WHY DID YOU CHANGE YOUR USER NAME AND DROP "FANTASY CUSTOMS" YOU CHANGED YOUR SHOP NAME ALSO.

YOUR WORK IS GARBAGE!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 15 2009, 10:33 PM~15373883
> *That's a nice piece. Where's it from? You say you have an extra one?
> *


yes for sale the hop shop made this one


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Oct 16 2009, 01:22 PM~15377996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A properly built 3 link is very safe even on a street car. I built one for my Dads drag car that does high 10's in the 1/4 mile and goes straight as an arrow. 

The fact is anything built the way your doing your work will fail. That cobbled up mess you call a suspension piece has no place on any car. You can't fill huge gaps in material with weld and expect it to hold. Cutting and splicing tubing together is also not the way to achieve strength. Buy a proper tubing bender and some DOM tubing and learn how to use it before you kill someone.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 14 2009, 10:58 PM~15362654
> *Okay I notice a ton of you guys run with custom built wishbones on the rear ends. I just can't wrap my head around how they work? I mean for one thing you can't 3 wheel or side to side cause it would rip itself off the frame right? And for another thing even driving down the road if one wheel hits a dip and the other doesn't it would break off.
> 
> Is that correct?
> ...


 pretty much everything you mentioned is exactly what the wishbone does. The triangular upper arm does the job of 3 parts. It holds the pinion angle. Secures the the axle. And keeps the axle tracking center under the car.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Oct 16 2009, 11:40 AM~15378152
> *WHY DID YOU CHANGE YOUR USER NAME AND DROP "FANTASY CUSTOMS" YOU CHANGED YOUR SHOP NAME ALSO.
> 
> YOUR WORK IS GARBAGE!
> *


x2..... My shit ain't perfect.. But that don't look right.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 02:04 PM~15379534
> *I believe close to $150 with the jam nut tube adaptor and shipping
> A properly built 3 link is very safe even on a street car. I built one for my Dads drag car that does high 10's in the 1/4 mile and goes straight as an arrow.
> 
> ...



Exaclty. He is welding in thredded bungs for round tubing into square box tubing and filling it in with weld, you can also manderl bend box tubing to retain the strength and structural rigidity. This ass clown and so called fabricator should be working in the meat dept cutting up steaks.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 03:04 PM~15379534
> *I believe close to $150 with the jam nut tube adaptor and shipping
> A properly built 3 link is very safe even on a street car. I built one for my Dads drag car that does high 10's in the 1/4 mile and goes straight as an arrow.
> 
> ...



Nice. That's well worth the money for that unit. And a tube bender from harbor freight is like $150 and will bend and do the job. We have one and it's nice


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I use a JD2 bender. It costs a lot more but will bend the heavy wall tube easily.

The heims are rebuildable also, I don't see me wearing it out though. Well I may need to actually get it back on the road or I'll never wear it out.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 03:01 PM~15380079
> *Nice. That's well worth the money for that unit. And a tube bender from harbor freight is like $150 and will bend and do the job. We have one and it's nice
> *


I got one 










these trailing arms were spliced and I'm sure they will hold


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 03:07 PM~15380118
> *I use a JD2 bender. It costs a lot more but will bend the heavy wall tube easily.
> 
> The heims are rebuildable also, I don't see me wearing it out though. Well I may need to actually get it back on the road or I'll never wear it out.
> *


even the JD2 has a hard time doing 1/4" wall.


I have had to put a like a 5 foot breaker bar on the jd2 to do 1/4" dom round tubing before. its hard to do.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

this has trailing arms cut and welded this doesn't look ****** rigged to me :dunno:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 16 2009, 03:13 PM~15380185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FANTASY CUSTOMS.

anything can work you fuckin assclown monkey inbred rat.

he is just explainin the proper text book way you should do things you fuckin hack butcher scam artist.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Oct 16 2009, 05:11 PM~15380154
> *even the JD2 has a hard time doing 1/4" wall.
> I have had to put a like a  5 foot breaker bar on the jd2 to do 1/4" dom round tubing before. its hard to do.
> *


I did the 1 5/8 .250 wall without any issues. I did use a longer tube over the handle as you described. It does take some muscle but I meant the bender holds up easily.


> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 16 2009, 05:13 PM~15380185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would need to see them tacked together before they were welded to speak on that. Anybody can pile up weld and grind it flat.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 03:22 PM~15380293
> *I did the 1 5/8 .250 wall without any issues. I did use a longer tube over the handle as you described. It does take some muscle but I meant the bender holds up easily.
> I would need to see them tacked together before they were welded to speak on that. Anybody can pile up weld and grind it flat.
> *


it's called muilti pass


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 03:22 PM~15380293
> *I did the 1 5/8 .250 wall without any issues. I did use a longer tube over the handle as you described. It does take some muscle but I meant the bender holds up easily.
> I would need to see them tacked together before they were welded to speak on that. Anybody can pile up weld and grind it flat.
> *


And please don't jump on the retard band wagon I think you do good work

this dude doesn't even own a car never has never will


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 16 2009, 05:26 PM~15380328
> *it's called muilti pass
> *


Unless you are welding some seriously thick shit there is no need to multipass. All the guys that use 110v welders do that to fool themselves into thinking it will hold.

A properly prepared and fitted 1/4" material weld joint done with a 220v welder should not need more than one *properly *executed pass.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 06:31 PM~15380392
> *Unless you are welding some seriously thick shit there is no need to multipass. All the guys that use 110v welders do that to fool themselves into thinking it will hold.
> 
> A properly prepared and fitted 1/4" material weld joint done with a 220v welder should not need more than one properly executed pass.
> *


uffin:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 03:31 PM~15380392
> *Unless you are welding some seriously thick shit there is no need to multipass. All the guys that use 110v welders do that to fool themselves into thinking it will hold.
> 
> A properly prepared and fitted 1/4" material weld joint done with a 220v welder should not need more than one properly executed pass.
> *


I use a 220 welder and it depends how you do a multipass


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 03:31 PM~15380392
> *Unless you are welding some seriously thick shit there is no need to multipass. All the guys that use 110v welders do that to fool themselves into thinking it will hold.
> 
> A properly prepared and fitted 1/4" material weld joint done with a 220v welder should not need more than one properly executed pass.
> *


And I'm no dumbass I went to school for welding I know all the book shit homie


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Fellas Fellas holy shit! Tone it down. 

Cuss each other out in PM's or get out! I'm just trying to learn shit about wishbones and I run into an internet tough guy fight. I don't know what kinda shit has come between you guys before but obviously it's personal.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 17 2009, 12:41 AM~15384612
> *Fellas Fellas holy shit! Tone it down.
> 
> Cuss each other out in PM's or get out! I'm just trying to learn shit about wishbones and I run into an internet tough guy fight. I don't know what kinda shit has come between you guys before but obviously it's personal.
> *



It's a long story on this one. Has nothing to do with you. More to do with answering your question about the wishbone and the correct info needed for you to learn. Obviously we don't want you to get bad info.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah i am tired of getting on a topic and reading nothing but arguing between you two. Start pm ing eachother or call eachother or get together and kick eachothers ass already. Back to the topic i have a wishbone by Pitbull on my 64 it handles well has the heim joint on the axle side.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Oct 17 2009, 01:41 AM~15384612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why I was a bit harsh. I'm tired of seeing people get bad info or worse yet buying bad parts. I don't know everything but I will speak on what I do know. 

I hopefully helped out some on your questions.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Oct 16 2009, 11:34 AM~15378108
> *YA GUYS FANTASY MAKES THE CLEANEST LOOKING WISHBONES!
> 
> 
> ...


 Really not trying to hate or talk shit. More like some suggestions. Frame side should be bushings welded solid to the end of arms. Axle side Heims joints. Rather than one big arm extendending from one side of the frame to the other. A braced cross member should be installed and a smaller triangular arm should be made. This square settup is going to put side pressure directly on the threaded area of the heims joints. That will eventualy result in failure. If this settup is working well in the car and you don't wanna make any major changes. I would at least urge you to weld bushings on the frame side of the upper arm. That would be way stronger than the hiems joints. With suspension parts you should really try and stick to solid pieces. Chopping and welding not only looks cheesy. But, give to many areas for possible failure.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah guys you're all helping me a lot! Before I started this topic I knew jack-shit about wishbones lol. I thought I might get reamed out for sounding stupid or something lol. I've learned a lot about how they work and why they're in your cars. The biggest thing that I needed to learn about was that giant re-build-able hiem joint on the rear end housing. I really appreciate the help!

So now how about the X-Frame guys that run the re-enforced banana member and a pan-hard bar? What's the differences between a car like that and a wishboned car?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

A panhard bar system just plain sucks for cars with adjustable suspension. They work great for fixed height cars but thats about it. The panhard pushes the frame side to side while it lifts and lowers. A wishbone allows it to lift straight and get higher lock ups.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

The pan hard bar pulls the car to the passenger side when lifted. So the rear end shifts sideways under the car. The wishbone keeps the rearend centered. What's funny is the older 50's gm cars have a wishbone style arm. Why they decided to go with the banana and pan hard bars I dunno. The wishbone basicly replaces both the banana bar and panhard bar and does a better job than both


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright that settles it, I'm building one then. I've searched around the net and this Hiem Joint is the one I like best. Does anyone suggest anything better?


http://www.ballisticfabrication.com/Billet...nd_p_1655.html#


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Should I go with 5/8 or 3/4 bore?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

That first one is a billet one, this one is from the same company but it's a forged cast one machined in the end. 


http://www.ballisticfabrication.com/Forged...int_p_1636.html


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 17 2009, 07:40 PM~15388955
> *Should I go with 5/8 or 3/4 bore?
> *


Go with the larger one. After I bought mine I found those which would have saved me some cash. I will most likely give them a try on my next project.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 17 2009, 05:44 PM~15388980
> *Go with the larger one. After I bought mine I found those which would have saved me some cash. I will most likely give them a try on my next project.
> *



Which one do you think is better? The billet one or the cast one? So hard to choose!


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

anybody ever put a triangulated 4 link under there x frame? i didnt know how well that worked in an x frame car :dunno: didnt know if wishbone was just easier or more efficient


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 17 2009, 06:08 PM~15389122
> *anybody ever put a triangulated 4 link under there x frame? i didnt know how well that worked in an x frame car :dunno: didnt know if wishbone was just easier or more efficient
> *



that or has anyone ever built or installed a Watts Linkage?


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

watts links are crazy lookin-i kinda like em-i think for that to work the part in the center would have to be longer,it would work with maybe 8 or 10" cylinders,but anything over that you would have to have a taller part for the center-if it would be tall enogh to work it would be on the ground or lower than the back tires :yes:

nice thinkin tho


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Watts link is another type better suited to fixed ride height.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

A friend of mine put a watts link in the back of his 64. It works great for keeping rear stable and centered when lifting and laying. Only problem he had was that when he was lifted all the way up, the links would be "straight up and down" and the bottom joint would actually scrape on ground when gas hoping. He would go through a couple heim joints a summer. plus i kind of remember his cousin "over extending" the link when 3 wheeling (don't ask me how) and car came down crazy crooked and wiped out part of quarter panel.



just saw danp68 post. exactly!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

So seriously which one do you guys like better?

http://www.ballisticfabrication.com/Forged...int_p_1636.html ://http://www.ballisticfabrication.com...nt_p_1636.html  


http://www.ballisticfabrication.com/Billet...nd_p_1655.html#


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 17 2009, 07:08 PM~15389122
> *anybody ever put a triangulated 4 link under there x frame? i didnt know how well that worked in an x frame car :dunno: didnt know if wishbone was just easier or more efficient
> *


The 4 link is better suited under the 65 66 impalas. Maybe later years like the 67 but I don't know for sure on it


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 17 2009, 10:00 PM~15389381
> *A friend of mine put a watts link in the back of his 64.  It works great for keeping rear stable and centered when lifting and laying.  Only problem he had was that when he was lifted all the way up, the links would be "straight up and down" and the bottom joint would actually scrape on ground when gas hoping. He would go through a couple heim joints a summer.  plus i kind of remember his cousin "over extending" the link when 3 wheeling (don't ask me how) and car came down crazy crooked and wiped out part of quarter panel.
> just saw danp68 post. exactly!
> *


when your friend had it did he say it rode pretty stable or did it sway a bit like a wishbone? all you have hooked up is lower arms and the watts links correct? looks like it would be pretty stable ridin :dunno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Been doing some homework on the watts, just for fun. looks like it's more of a Race Car thing than anything else.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 17 2009, 09:20 PM~15389492
> *So seriously which one do you guys like better?
> 
> http://www.ballisticfabrication.com/Forged...int_p_1636.html ://http://www.ballisticfabrication.com...nt_p_1636.html ://http://www.ballisticfabrication.com...nt_p_1636.html
> ...


The one in the second link. It gives you much better misalignment capability in the joint. I'd get the 3/4" eye opening.



> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 17 2009, 09:23 PM~15389516
> *when your friend had it did he say it rode pretty stable or did it sway a bit like a wishbone? all you have hooked up is lower arms and the watts links correct? looks like it would be pretty stable ridin :dunno:
> *


No it still requires upper trailing arms of some sort to control pinion angle. The uppers just don't have to be triangulated.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 17 2009, 10:01 AM~15386415
> *Yeah i am tired of getting on a topic and reading nothing but arguing between you two. Start pm ing eachother or call eachother or get together and kick eachothers ass already. Back to the topic i have a wishbone by Pitbull on my 64 it handles well has the heim joint on the axle side.
> *


Yeah I know I'm tired of it I started a topic calling his ass out but he's afaid

I don't know why some guy with no lowrider is on a lowrider website to begin with


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 17 2009, 10:49 PM~15389648
> *The one in the second link. It gives you much better misalignment capability in the joint. I'd get the 3/4" eye opening.
> No it still requires upper trailing arms of some sort to control pinion angle. The uppers just don't have to be triangulated.
> *


oh yeah duuurrrr lol-yeah at least a strait 3 link would be in order


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 17 2009, 11:23 PM~15390631
> *oh yeah duuurrrr lol-yeah at least a strait 3 link would be in order
> *



ya..but i just like the look of a wishbone under there..plus if makes people go HUH when they see something like that and they are old school and really know nothing about it..

i was even laughing my ass off at the tv show CHOP, CUT, REBUILD on speed..and they were working on a impala..they did away with the X frame...they got some G body style frame with the 2 frame rails instead of the X..then they were wondering why they couldnt bolt up the factory bumpers to this new frame...i was yelling at the tv ' CUZ U FUCKS DIDNT TAKE THE BRACKETS OFF THE OLD FRAME' sure enough they think about that one and go get the old brackets....then they used a adjustable panhard bar and single trailing arm and installed bags on it..and was talkin about that adjustable panhard bar as if it was the gold standard of parts...again i was screaming ' YOU FUCKS THEY MAKE OTHER OPTIONS' lol...


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 02:01 AM~15390871
> *ya..but i just like the look of a wishbone under there..plus if makes people go HUH when they see something like that and they are old school and really know nothing about it..
> 
> i was even laughing my ass off at the tv show CHOP, CUT, REBUILD on speed..and they were working on a impala..they did away with the X frame...they got some G body style frame with the 2 frame rails instead of the X..then they were wondering why they couldnt bolt up the factory bumpers to this new frame...i was yelling at the tv ' CUZ U FUCKS DIDNT TAKE THE BRACKETS OFF THE OLD FRAME'  sure enough they think about that one and go get the old brackets....then they used a adjustable panhard bar and single trailing arm and installed bags on it..and was talkin about that adjustable panhard bar as if it was the gold standard of parts...again i was screaming ' YOU FUCKS THEY MAKE OTHER OPTIONS' lol...
> *


i hear that man-alot folks go with what they know and dont wanna try new-kinda like the coil under crew,like i said before it has worked for years before powerballs came into play,and i cant knock em,but powerballs are a nice addition to the hydro family-ive looked into new ways to do shit and ill keep looking-if theres better ways to go bout shit and people do it it would probably help with cop harrasment and unsafe suspention laws,especially new ideas that make the cars more safe and knock down the maintenance factor


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 17 2009, 06:57 PM~15389364
> *Watts link is another type better suited to fixed ride height.
> *


X2... Travel is limited by the cam arm in the center. There are different ways to build them in order get more lift. But four links and triangulated arms are still the best for the type articulation that we like in lowriders.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

OUTHOPU...got a ?? 4 you. I got an idea out of a 4x4 mag a while back. Then saw a car at the supershow that had it. It was a hight lift "hopper" style settup. Instead of the upper arms being in a fixed location on the frame. They are mounted to the lower arms. I'm sure you've seen something like this as well. What are your thoughts. Looks like it would work fine as long as the lower arms are beefy.


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

you can get chromally 3/4 hyme joints for $13.99 from empire customs


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 18 2009, 08:56 AM~15391917
> *OUTHOPU...got a ?? 4 you. I got an idea out of a 4x4 mag a while back. Then saw a car at the supershow that had it. It was a hight lift "hopper" style settup.  Instead of the upper arms being in a fixed location on the frame. They are mounted to the lower arms. I'm sure you've seen something like this as well. What are your thoughts. Looks like it would work fine as long as the lower arms are beefy.
> *


saw that aswell. that is completely pointless, why not just run a two-link with the bars solid fixed to the axle. the upper bars serve no purpose.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 17 2009, 10:23 PM~15389516
> *when your friend had it did he say it rode pretty stable or did it sway a bit like a wishbone? all you have hooked up is lower arms and the watts links correct? looks like it would be pretty stable ridin :dunno:
> *



he did it about 6 years ago, there wern't any wishbones a round here back than to compare it to. However, I rode in it and it was just about as stable as the og panhard bar. He had two lowers and one upper, stock. He had 20 inch cylinders and the car would lay all the way out. The cyl. came up through package tray. Would do a high 3 wheel too. But the heim hitting ground when hoping made that style susp. unacceptable to me. PLus he was a douche bag cause he wouldn't run white walls !!


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

A 2link is debatable. some people swear by them.

It does not allow the pinion to roll at all. so your pinion angle stays fixed throught the travel of the rear suspension.

sometimes you see them just mount the upper bars to the lowers, if the uppers are adjustable you can still fine tune your pinion angle, but it will stay the same thru the travel. only way to have perfect pinion angle with a 2 link is for the lower bars to start off at the output shaft of the transmission lol.

also hoppers are not doing and side-side or 3 wheel. so it does not matter, the 2 link wont allow any side 2 side.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 18 2009, 11:12 AM~15391963
> *saw that aswell. that is completely pointless, why not just run a two-link with the bars solid fixed to the axle. the upper bars serve no purpose.
> *



I guess if the lowers were long enough, you probably could. That would keep pinion parrallel to lowers and reduce u joint binding. Would stay stiff, no sway. So take it a step further, get rid of rubber bushing in lower arm and run modified bearing instead. I think they might even make those for g bodies. I could of sworn I saw some at a fab/speed shop on a rearend settup.

This statement is for hoppers, going straight up and down only, no 3, no s/s.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 17 2009, 07:31 PM~15389559
> *Been doing some homework on the watts, just for fun. looks like it's more of a Race Car thing than anything else.
> *



They are great for cars without huge lockup.for a lowrider I would not bother with it at all, they come stock in lots of cars right from the factory, the lincons have a stock watts from the factory as well as a bunch of other cars.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

also for the Original poster asking about a wishbone, everycar is different, you have to get under it and really see what your working with. sure anything is possible, but if you can get away with a 4 link then do it, just always try and make your upper and lower bars equal length, every car is different, i like to get under it and see how much room I am working with to see what you can fit in and will work good, let the car lay and get good lockup.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

true , true. My friend had a 4 link, trianglated under is 63. You are very limited to your lock up with this style susp. on impala cause the uppers can only be made so long, due to the x frame tapering in. too get higher, he had to switch to wishbone. on caddy and regal, there is all kinds of room to make uppers as long as you want.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 18 2009, 09:56 AM~15391917
> *OUTHOPU...got a ?? 4 you. I got an idea out of a 4x4 mag a while back. Then saw a car at the supershow that had it. It was a hight lift "hopper" style settup.  Instead of the upper arms being in a fixed location on the frame. They are mounted to the lower arms. I'm sure you've seen something like this as well. What are your thoughts. Looks like it would work fine as long as the lower arms are beefy.
> *


That is just a hack easy way out option. Doesn't allow for any articulation in the rear for corners. I wouldn't build anything like that because I drive my shit.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

correct, also you see guys doing 4 links with the upper bars that hardly have any triangulation. You want your upper bars to be as close to 45 degrees as you can.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

here is a Pitbull wishbone with the heim joint on the axle end it works well.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My wishbone under my 63

The first step









test under the car

















ready for some paint


























I changed the rubberbushing to an tefon one


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 18 2009, 09:38 AM~15392249
> *That is just a hack easy way out option. Doesn't allow for any articulation in the rear for corners. I wouldn't build anything like that because I drive my shit.
> *


 Well the only reason i'm considering it. Is cuz I saw a pro-comp 4x4 settup in a rock crawler with this configuration. Looks like there's alot of articulation and it holds the pinion angle. Only concern I have is sway


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 18 2009, 08:56 AM~15391917
> *OUTHOPU...got a ?? 4 you. I got an idea out of a 4x4 mag a while back. Then saw a car at the supershow that had it. It was a hight lift "hopper" style settup.  Instead of the upper arms being in a fixed location on the frame. They are mounted to the lower arms. I'm sure you've seen something like this as well. What are your thoughts. Looks like it would work fine as long as the lower arms are beefy.
> *





> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 18 2009, 10:38 AM~15392249
> *That is just a hack easy way out option. Doesn't allow for any articulation in the rear for corners. I wouldn't build anything like that because I drive my shit.
> *


we did that to my homies regal once..he relocated his uppers to the lowers then drove the car to the street to turn it around and didnt like it at all..nothing was there to keep the axle centered under the car, let alone keep it from any kind of sway left to right..we cut that shit off and put the uppers in a lower location under the factory spot...


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

thnks kingfish. That's what I was wondering. I figured there would be all kinds of sway with only two points of contact to the frame.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 18 2009, 02:32 PM~15392897
> *Well the only reason i'm considering it. Is cuz I saw a pro-comp 4x4 settup in a rock crawler with this configuration. Looks like there's alot of articulation  and it holds the pinion angle. Only concern I have is sway
> *


I'd have to see the pic you speak of, I think we may be taking about 2 different things.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2009, 11:01 PM~15390871
> *ya..but i just like the look of a wishbone under there..plus if makes people go HUH when they see something like that and they are old school and really know nothing about it..
> 
> i was even laughing my ass off at the tv show CHOP, CUT, REBUILD on speed..and they were working on a impala..they did away with the X frame...they got some G body style frame with the 2 frame rails instead of the X..then they were wondering why they couldnt bolt up the factory bumpers to this new frame...i was yelling at the tv ' CUZ U FUCKS DIDNT TAKE THE BRACKETS OFF THE OLD FRAME'  sure enough they think about that one and go get the old brackets....then they used a adjustable panhard bar and single trailing arm and installed bags on it..and was talkin about that adjustable panhard bar as if it was the gold standard of parts...again i was screaming ' YOU FUCKS THEY MAKE OTHER OPTIONS' lol...
> *



WHAT!!!!!!

Why the hell would you NOT put the X frame under a 58 - 64? I mean unless you're building something like Chicayne there is NO reason for not using the original frame the way it was meant to be used. What a waste of a car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 18 2009, 08:37 AM~15392033
> *he did it about 6 years ago, there wern't any wishbones a round here back than to compare it to.  However, I rode in it and it was just about as stable as the og panhard bar. He had two lowers and one upper, stock. He had 20 inch cylinders and the car would lay all the way out. The cyl. came up through package tray. Would do a high 3 wheel too. But the heim hitting ground when hoping made that style susp. unacceptable to me.  PLus he was a douche bag cause he wouldn't run white walls !!
> *



no white walls?

:barf:


----------



## shehab (Mar 19, 2007)

yo man check out this user names topic flakedflatop he started doing wishbones 6years back, he knows a shit load about them


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a fuckin nice Wishbone!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 18 2009, 01:16 PM~15393090
> *I'd have to see the pic you speak of, I think we may be taking about 2 different things.
> *


 yeah, you might be talking about the solid welded settups for hopping. What I'm looking at is basicly bushings at the lower traling arms and hiems joints at the axle. The car I saw at Vegas wasn't really settup for side to side or 3-wheel. The upper arms were bolted to the lowers in a way that only allowed one axis to pivot on. I'll try and post a pic of that car and try to find a pic of the pro-comp settup. Of corse I would end up fabing my own settup. But it would roghly based on the pro-comp.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool post it if you find it.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I stopped looking at lowrider "how to's" years ago. I thump thru 4x4 mags and part catalogs to get suspension ideas. Those guys know how to get some articulation while keeping everything solid and lined up.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I know what you mean. I've found more cool parts watching Extreme 4x4 on Spike TV than anywhere in LRM.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 18 2009, 11:24 AM~15392431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was there a particular reason why the banana bar and panhard bar brackets weren't taken off? it only takes like 10 minutes to grind them off and smooth it. and it woulda looked better since it did get it chromed


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

im still looking for a pic of the 4X4 settup. but here is the car from vegas. this was obviously built for super high str8 up and down lift. but im pretty sure if done right this could work really on a street car


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Oct 18 2009, 08:41 PM~15395496
> *was there a particular reason why the banana bar and panhard bar brackets weren't taken off? it only takes like 10 minutes to grind them off and smooth it. and it woulda looked better since it did get it chromed
> *


this guy had the bananna bar and panhard bar before then this wishbone came out so it had just got installed .


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 18 2009, 11:34 PM~15396188
> *this guy had the bananna bar and panhard bar before then this wishbone came out  so it had just got installed .
> *


i was gonna say so he could go back and install the 3rd link and panhard bar if he didnt like the wishbone-the wishbone mount is chrome so it wasnt he just added


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree with the othr homie every time you get on a topic its one guy or another fighting it out and he thinks his way and knowledge is right and the other guy thinks his way and knowledge is right its right so then the person that posted the topic gets confused and don't know what to do. I would just soak in what evrybody shows and says and go with you best judgement to me fuck a wishbone do something different and don't be a follower cause one guy made something that works and now everyones doing it that's not innovative come up with your own way of making it happen that's what separates the leaders from the followers


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 18 2009, 10:42 PM~15397869
> *I agree with the othr homie every time you get on a topic its one guy or another fighting it out and he thinks his way and knowledge is right and the other guy thinks his way and knowledge is right its right so then the person that posted the topic gets confused and don't know what to do. I would just soak in what evrybody shows and says and go with you best judgement to me fuck a wishbone do something different and don't be a follower cause one guy made something that works and now everyones doing it that's not innovative come up with your own way of making it happen that's what separates the leaders from the followers
> *


very well said there is lots of ways to do it :biggrin: 

what up Jesses James Role Model You :biggrin: 
:wave: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 18 2009, 11:10 PM~15393868
> *That's a fuckin nice Wishbone!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 18 2009, 08:00 PM~15395748
> *im still looking for a pic of the 4X4 settup. but here is the car from vegas. this was obviously built for super high str8 up and down lift. but im pretty sure if done right this could work really on a street car
> 
> 
> ...



That's a pretty cool setup! I was thinkin for a Hopper a pair or ladder bars would be a little easier, but that looks really cool. That's a G Body car right?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 18 2009, 09:00 PM~15395748
> *im still looking for a pic of the 4X4 settup. but here is the car from vegas. this was obviously built for super high str8 up and down lift. but im pretty sure if done right this could work really on a street car
> 
> 
> ...



thats how we did the homies car...it will work great if u just want to hop the car and have no plans to really drive it...otherwise if ur gonna drive it...JUNK


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

if your lower arms go all the way to the tailshaft, that would be a good way of doing it for CV joints on the driveshaft.

It'd be nice if there was a lowrider friendly suspension tutorial or something. I learnt suspension from circle track programs and 4x4 designs. sometimes its hard to apply the fact that the 'no load drive height' can be over a 30" variable.

You need about 40*+ of difference in the rear links, when driving,to keep the axle tracking safetly, and since the lower arms dont triangulate much at all, I see alot of unsafe upper links by my hillbilly standards. I personally prefer seperate arms pulling against each other rather than binding all the different stresses up into one single peice.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 10:52 AM~15401124
> *thats how we did the homies car...it will work great if u just want to hop the car and have no plans to really drive it...otherwise if ur gonna drive it...JUNK
> *


 right... But I think if the lowers were mounted better. It would be stable enough to drive. I can't find pics of that 4x4 settup. But it had two bushings on the frame side for each lower arm. So it held the axle centered just fine. So pretty much the lower arms had a "y" at the frame


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

The longer the 2 link the more stress will be placed on the bushings. the 2 lower bars are the only bars holding the axle from swaying side-side.

lots of minitruck guys do 2 links and have no problems with it. juts use a good quality 3" wide bushing on the frame side. 

you could also throw in a trac bar [not a panhard] to hold it from going side-side, you dont see lots of guys doing that in lowriding tho..


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 18 2009, 09:56 PM~15396563
> *i was gonna say so he could go back and install the 3rd link and panhard bar if he didnt like the wishbone-the wishbone mount is chrome so it wasnt he just added
> *


no this was installed by hollywood customs i kept up on some of these cars they just chromed the bracket then welded it on not so he could go back why would you do that anyways.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera+Oct 16 2009, 03:56 PM~15380642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the watts link is junk for adjustable suspension.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 19 2009, 12:42 AM~15397869
> *I agree with the othr homie every time you get on a topic its one guy or another fighting it out and he thinks his way and knowledge is right and the other guy thinks his way and knowledge is right its right so then the person that posted the topic gets confused and don't know what to do. I would just soak in what evrybody shows and says and go with you best judgement to me fuck a wishbone do something different and don't be a follower cause one guy made something that works and now everyones doing it that's not innovative come up with your own way of making it happen that's what separates the leaders from the followers
> *


*The real problem is most people on this site just regurgitate information and convince people that it's knowledge.* Anybody can sound like they know what there doing but few actually prove it. I post pics of almost everything I do for this reason. I show and prove, not just sit around dreaming up shit. As for being creative why reinvent something that only needs to be refined? There are only so many ways to build a functioning suspension within the constraints of our *cars.* I'm not interested in straight up and down non drivable bullshit.

Thats just the truth of the matter not directed at anyone in particular but the regurgitaters know who they are.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

truth!!


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 19 2009, 09:56 PM~15408840
> *The real problem is most people on this site just regurgitate information and convince people that it's knowledge. Anybody can sound like they know what there doing but few actually prove it. I post pics of almost everything I do for this reason. I show and prove, not just sit around dreaming up shit. As for being creative why reinvent something that only needs to be refined? There are only so many ways to build a functioning suspension within the constraints of our cars. I'm not interested in straight up and down non drivable bullshit.
> 
> Thats just the truth of the matter not directed at anyone in particular but the regurgitaters know who they are.
> *



I'm the same as you man! I post as many pictures as I can of my work. My suspension work, machining, painting, fab, etc. 

By the same token I was the one that started this topic because hey... I don't know it all! 

I've been praised for some of the work I've done, but when I don't know something you bet your ass I will ask the people who do! IE: You guys! I'm really glad I've started this topic cause I have learned a SHIT LOAD of stuff about rear end setup. Trust me this has been worth every moment for me.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

What about the simple question why?

How about asking yourself why you might want your car to do this or that.

I get guys that want all kinds of crazy lift in the back, and for what reason? Is it gunna hop so high that it needs all kinds of lift? no 

Are they planning on chroming out susp.? no

SO , you've got a car, with huge lift in rear, that don't hop, and is all fuckin rust/dirty. yeah thats cool.

Bottom line, the most stable rear settup for impala is panhard bar. and if your not tryin to crush bumper, or show off all chromed out susp., I don't know why you'd even bother to change it. Does the rear track weird through travel? sure, but with 8's n 10's, it doesn't really matter.

But that goes back to what somones opion of a lowrider is. :biggrin: 

You can bumper a impala with stock rear settup, around 50". do you really need to go higher than that for a car that is driven on the streets? I don't mean "can be driven" and mean DRIVEN, like all night.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 22 2009, 04:23 PM~15437329
> *What about the simple question why?
> 
> How about asking yourself why you might want your car to do this or that.
> ...



:werd: i have a panhard bar on my car 50+


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

I think this is a before pic.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Oct 22 2009, 04:41 PM~15437540
> *:werd: i have a panhard bar on my car 50+
> 
> 
> ...


 it'd be a 60+ car with a wishbone


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 22 2009, 06:17 PM~15438462
> *it'd be a 60+ car with a wishbone
> *



not doing a wishbone but it will be a 60+ car real sooooon!!!!!! :biggrin: 
i was stuck in the 50's way to long time to kick out the old panhard bar :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Just giving you shit. That's bad ass seeing a late 60's hopping like that


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 22 2009, 06:46 PM~15438746
> *Just giving you shit. That's bad ass seeing a late 60's hopping like that
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Well mr byron aka outhopu if people didn't invent new stuff we wouldn't be where we r today and nobody would have ever heard of a wishbone.think about back n the day there wasn't coil overs,telescoping cylinders,power balls,etc and just like brendons mitsu you built and used hymes joints on the bottom of the cylinders to attach it to the axle that broke every time you hit side to side that I fixed when I bought it from him and went off the leaf but that's not the issue you were still learning as I was and if it wasn't for inivative people you wouldn't be putting a wishbone on your ride you'd still be usuing hymes joints so that's what I meant just like me spending 20000 dollars inventing my mivido pump to take the gate pump out of the picture and taking lowrider hydraulics to the next level and by giving the people the best pricing on hoses and fittings in the market today but we guys like to hate cause anytime someone does something better than us or talk smack we like to get all rough and always have something to say or a come back cause we don't like to be wrong or put down its our natural instinct.and I've said it before and ill say it again I give you all my respect and we've seen each other around but never met and your very talented and very knowledgeable and I'm looking forward to running into you.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Most of the things you mentioned are a matter of a part evolving not being reinvented. I still will use heims joints only now I can actually buy one that has evolved to handle the abuse. Wishbones have been around a long time well before the lowrider community decided to use them. Again no real invention just adaptation. 

It's also cool that you mention my work from 15 years ago. I did what I could at the time with what was available. I have since evolved myself.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

All the things he mentioned already existed. Just not in lowriding.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 22 2009, 11:13 PM~15441172
> *All the things he mentioned already existed. Just not in lowriding.
> *


just a matter of bring in things youd see on a rock crawler or 4x4 thats lifted into our scene..and taking things from us and transfering them over to some style of hot rods...its not just lowriders parts are their parts..hot rods use only hot rodding style of parts...and rock crawling parts are only used for those vehicles...everythings coming full circle and u can now see airbaged suspension on hot rods and other vehicles not associated to mini trucks or lowriders...


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2009, 01:01 AM~15442514
> *just a matter of bring in things youd see on a rock crawler or 4x4 thats lifted into our scene..and taking things from us and transfering them over to some style of hot rods...its not just lowriders parts are their parts..hot rods use only hot rodding style of parts...and rock crawling parts are only used for those vehicles...everythings coming full circle and u can now see airbaged suspension on hot rods and other vehicles not associated to mini trucks or lowriders...
> *


Mini trucks and lowriders are borrowing from those other styles. Actually minitruckers are bit ahead of the game far as style and design are concerned. Most lowriders seem to just wanna get by with the minimum. Whatever works for the least $..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 23 2009, 11:24 AM~15445706
> *Mini trucks and lowriders are borrowing from those other styles. Actually minitruckers are bit ahead of the game far as style and design are concerned. Most lowriders seem to just wanna get by with the minimum. Whatever works for the least $..
> *



this is as true as it is sad..


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 23 2009, 10:24 AM~15445706
> *Mini trucks and lowriders are borrowing from those other styles. Actually minitruckers are bit ahead of the game far as style and design are concerned. Most lowriders seem to just wanna get by with the minimum. Whatever works for the least $..
> *



x3, RON'S TAKEN ALOT OF KNOWLEDGE FROM BOTH ASPECTS AND CONVERTED THEM OVER TO LOWRIDING AND MINITRUCKING!!! SEE AT NSANE WHICH IS OUR INSTALL SHOP @ BLACK MAGIC DOES EVERYTHING LOWRIDERS, MINITRUCKS, ROCKCLIMBERS, "MONSTER TRUCKS", ETC. 

OPEN-MINDS TRAVEL FURTHER IN LIFE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 23 2009, 03:45 PM~15448239
> *this is as true as it is sad..
> *


 I've noticed alot of progression in last 5 years or so tho.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 23 2009, 05:13 PM~15448487
> *x3, RON'S TAKEN ALOT OF KNOWLEDGE FROM BOTH ASPECTS AND CONVERTED THEM OVER TO LOWRIDING AND MINITRUCKING!!! SEE AT NSANE WHICH IS OUR INSTALL SHOP @ BLACK MAGIC DOES EVERYTHING LOWRIDERS, MINITRUCKS, ROCKCLIMBERS, "MONSTER TRUCKS", ETC.
> 
> OPEN-MINDS TRAVEL FURTHER IN LIFE!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


yep. No need to re-invent the wheel. Just impove upon designs and find parts that may be better suited for peoples needs


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

So Im confused a little too. Is a wishbone not really intended for a street driven car with 12's or 14s at the biggest in the rear? A couple posts in this topic have hinted that a wishbone is not for the street. The next car I build will hopefully be an X frame impala, that will definatley be built to drive, front back and 3 wheel. NO HOPPER. Would I be better off using the banana and panhard setup?? Thanks


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Oct 23 2009, 11:17 PM~15451522
> *So Im confused a little too. Is a wishbone not really intended for a street driven car with 12's or 14s at the biggest in the rear? A couple posts in this topic have hinted that a wishbone is not for the street. The next car I build will hopefully be an X frame impala, that will definatley be built to drive, front back and 3 wheel. NO HOPPER. Would I be better off using the banana and panhard setup?? Thanks
> *



yes u can put a wishbone under the car for street use as well..u can use a wishbone in the rear whether u run 8s or taller...once u put a cylinder in the car over 12s ur gonna want to switch to some kind of change to the rear suspension cuz the panhard bar limits ur travel in the rear...


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

OK a couple other guys says they werent really for street use but I couldnt understand why. From what I read it helps to keep the rear centered so I couldnt see any drawback to it. You can still get full travel out of a wishbone rear, is that correct? I mean I want to be able to go from laid out to fully locked up on 12s or 14s


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Oct 24 2009, 06:51 AM~15452969
> *OK a couple other guys says they werent really for street use but I couldnt understand why. From what I read it helps to keep the rear centered so I couldnt see any drawback to it. You can still get full travel out of a wishbone rear, is that correct? I mean I want to be able to go from laid out to fully locked up on 12s or 14s
> *



:nono: i have one on my regal its posted on page 1 the ass end stability is sacrificed it sways more now nothing crazy tho just requires slightly more steering


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

ive been wondering about getting a y-bar instead of a wishbone because ive been told by some that the wishbone is not gonna let me lay out all the way.

my car (60 impala) currently lays about 1" from ground to center of frame (not the chestplate) and my skirts sit at the whitewall. i want it to still sit that low but be able to lock up higher than it does now without hitting the skirts... my other problem with a wishbone is that i have a nova rear end so it would be difficult to put the mount on the top of the pumpkin...

anyone have suggestions or comments on what they have tried or would do? thanks


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I have the Pitbull wishbone and the 9" under my 63. The car only has about 200 miles on it since the frame off but so far it is doing good. My last car (64 vert) had the 9" but no wishbone and i could hardly drive it. The assend swayed all over the place. I have 12's in the back and 12 batts


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 24 2009, 12:30 PM~15454600
> *ive been wondering about getting a y-bar instead of a wishbone because ive been told by some that the wishbone is not gonna let me lay out all the way.
> 
> my car (60 impala) currently lays about 1" from ground to center of frame (not the chestplate) and my skirts sit at the whitewall. i want it to still sit that low but be able to lock up higher than it does now without hitting the skirts... my other problem with a wishbone is that i have a nova rear end so it would be difficult to put the mount on the top of the pumpkin...
> ...


The wishbone shouldn't affect weather or not you can lay out. It should actually help. I would think a y bar would be getting the way more cuz the arm will have that leg going over to the other frame mount. Which may cut across right where the driveshaft runs. The wishbone would stay on either side of the drive shaft and come together at the center of the differential


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 22 2009, 05:23 PM~15437329
> *What about the simple question why?
> 
> How about asking yourself why you might want your car to do this or that.
> ...


I AGREE NOW I HAVE A QUESTION ON THAT MATTER IM NOT HOPPING MINE IM JUST DOING A REAL NICE SHOW /BUT STREET CAR I WANT A GOOD THREE WHEEL WITH OUT DOING CRAZY MODS I AM WRAPPING THE FRAME DUE TO THE STRESS ON X FRAME BUT AS FOR THE REAR SET UP GOES DO I HAVE TO DO A LOT OF MODS IF I GO 12 AND OR 14 IN THE REAR OR IF I RUN JUST THE 10 IN THE REAR WITH FOUR PUMPS WILL I STILL GET A NICE 3 WHEEL IM ONLY GOING TO HAVE 6 SWITCHES F,B,S,S RRC,LRC 8 BATTS


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 24 2009, 01:49 PM~15454705
> *I have the Pitbull wishbone and the 9" under my 63.  The car only has about 200 miles on it since the frame off but so far it is doing good.  My last car (64 vert) had the 9" but no wishbone and i could hardly drive it.  The assend swayed all over the place.  I have 12's in the back and 12 batts
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU HAVE TO NOTCH THE FRAME WITH THE 12 AND DO YOU 3 WHEEL UR 63 AND IF SO HOW DOES IT LOOK ,I HAVE A 63 NOT LIFTED YET IM GOING TO JUST START WITH 2 PUMPS FOUR BATTS NO 3 WHELL JUST F,B,S,S UNTILL OTHER FRAME IS WRAPPED WHAT KIND OF MODS DID YOU HAVE TO DO FOR THE 12`S ALSO DID YOU PUT SLIP YOKE AND DID YOU HAVE TO PUT THE POLY CARRIER BEARING OR REGULAR ON THANKS AND NICE 63


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Oct 24 2009, 01:12 PM~15454818
> *I AGREE NOW I HAVE A QUESTION ON THAT MATTER  IM NOT HOPPING MINE  IM JUST DOING A REAL NICE SHOW /BUT STREET CAR I WANT A GOOD THREE WHEEL  WITH OUT DOING CRAZY MODS  I AM WRAPPING  THE FRAME DUE TO THE STRESS ON X FRAME  BUT AS FOR THE REAR SET UP GOES DO I HAVE TO DO A LOT OF MODS IF I GO 12 AND OR 14 IN THE REAR OR IF I RUN JUST THE 10 IN THE REAR WITH FOUR PUMPS WILL I STILL GET A NICE 3 WHEEL IM ONLY GOING TO HAVE 6 SWITCHES F,B,S,S RRC,LRC  8 BATTS
> *


 impalas are pretty easy to 3. They have a long trunk area that helps distribute the weight of your batteries to acheive a good 3. You should be able to get 12" in there with no mods but any larger and you run into pinion angle issues. You will also notice that the axle will be off center with the car due to the panhard bar pulling the car to one side. Which brings us to why the wishbone is being used in these cars now instead of the stock settup.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Theres gotta be something to add to a wishbone to help keep the rear totally centered....


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

The one thing I've noticed is that the most common wishbone design in lowriders. Is not triangultaed enough. If they were shaped more like a "V" and widened at the frame mount. Then there would be alot more stability


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

KINGFISH is gonna give me shit for bringing up my G-body frame. But the upper arm I built allows almost no sideways give. It's mounted to a crossmember I built in the rear seat area so it's huge and I had plenty of room to work with. But I will be trying to make a smaller version to fit a normal settup


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 25 2009, 09:51 AM~15455615
> *The one thing I've noticed is that the most common wishbone design in lowriders. Is not triangultaed enough. If they were shaped more like a "V" and widened at the frame mount. Then there would be alot more stability
> *


yes it does, i came up with this design many years ago, and the diff is centered, and the car drives better than the factory set up.......

and its a sling shot........ :biggrin: :biggrin: 

..................


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ive ran wish bones on 3 cars. using anywhere from 10 to 14 inch cylinders. they (shortys hydraullics) always used a powerball on the rear end, and then the other end of the ball molded into the wishbone. the wishbone has to arch over the rear end if u want to lay low and not have clearence issues. heres some pics. i always did it for the simple reason of cleareance to run skirts on the rear. no hopping.
60 impala setup




























locked up (neee solid carrier bearing and slip yoke)









laid out (no shocks)









64 impala (got from indyzmosthated)









locked up


















laid out (no shocks)


















another 64 impala









locked up









laid out









all cars were freeway driven 70 mph all the time. no issues. i had the stock rear end narrowed 1 inch on each side ditched the panhard, and banana bar and went with the wishbone. id never own another impala that doesnt have something like this. i hate when they shift when u lock them up . that looks tacky. and i dont usually run shocks, run accumulators with no shocks and 1 ton pre-cut springs made by reds. they will lay the car out exactly like pictured. thats what i always used in the rear and it rides great and lays out great. thanks my input


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the 60 has 14s but im changing to 10s because the 14s rub the top when its down

the blue 64 had 12s
the silver 64 had 10s.


all coil over setups.


if u havea convertible u cant really run larger than 10 cylinders with coil over using the red's 1 ton pre cut springs without the cylinder rubbing your top. trust me ive had to repair 3 tops becaause the cylinders rubbed a hole in the window of the top.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry not feeling that powerball welded on the housing.


i can see somebody keep lifting the rear and crack the collar because the powerball will run out of travel.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Oct 24 2009, 04:50 PM~15455890
> *sorry not feeling that powerball welded on the housing.
> i can see somebody keep lifting the rear and crack the collar because the powerball will run out of travel.
> *


works for me, ive never had a problem. there are plenty different ways to achieve the same goal. i just wanted to have the rear end centerd and narrowed to clear skirts i rather lay low than ride locked up.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Oct 24 2009, 02:12 PM~15454818
> *I AGREE NOW I HAVE A QUESTION ON THAT MATTER  IM NOT HOPPING MINE  IM JUST DOING A REAL NICE SHOW /BUT STREET CAR I WANT A GOOD THREE WHEEL  WITH OUT DOING CRAZY MODS  I AM WRAPPING  THE FRAME DUE TO THE STRESS ON X FRAME  BUT AS FOR THE REAR SET UP GOES DO I HAVE TO DO A LOT OF MODS IF I GO 12 AND OR 14 IN THE REAR OR IF I RUN JUST THE 10 IN THE REAR WITH FOUR PUMPS WILL I STILL GET A NICE 3 WHEEL IM ONLY GOING TO HAVE 6 SWITCHES F,B,S,S RRC,LRC  8 BATTS
> *



if u want a nice 3 wheel ur gonna want to run a taller cylinders like a 14, 16 or some telescopic cylinders...ur talking a long ass car thats heavy..and even more heavier with the frame wrapped up...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Oct 24 2009, 07:51 AM~15452969
> *OK a couple other guys says they werent really for street use but I couldnt understand why. From what I read it helps to keep the rear centered so I couldnt see any drawback to it. You can still get full travel out of a wishbone rear, is that correct? I mean I want to be able to go from laid out to fully locked up on 12s or 14s
> *



you can use them on the street..if u lwant you can make the wishbone a more triangulated for more stability but they are fine for street use and freeway..just need one properly built and installed correctly so that u dont have fatigue on the inside of the frame where u welded the metal in as well as the mounts


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 24 2009, 01:30 PM~15454600
> *ive been wondering about getting a y-bar instead of a wishbone because ive been told by some that the wishbone is not gonna let me lay out all the way.
> 
> my car (60 impala) currently lays about 1" from ground to center of frame (not the chestplate) and my skirts sit at the whitewall. i want it to still sit that low but be able to lock up higher than it does now without hitting the skirts... my other problem with a wishbone is that i have a nova rear end so it would be difficult to put the mount on the top of the pumpkin...
> ...



if u want to run skirts one of the nicest options in my opinion is the toyota axle..its shorter than ur stock impala axle and it will allow u to lift and lay while running ur skirts...

any pics of ur axle u have now though sinc ur saying it would be difficult to mount the axle mount to the top of ur axle


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Oct 24 2009, 04:50 PM~15455890
> *sorry not feeling that powerball welded on the housing.
> i can see somebody keep lifting the rear and crack the collar because the powerball will run out of travel.
> *


 you gotta admit tho that's a clean settup. Not for someone that wants alot of travel. But that is built right and looks awesome. I've been thinking about building my own arms like that for the front.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 24 2009, 08:30 PM~15457157
> *you gotta admit tho that's a clean settup. Not for someone that wants alot of travel. But that is built right and looks awesome. I've been thinking about building my own arms like that for the front.
> *


thanks. i dont even 3 wheel any of my cars especially not a convertible. just lay and play with a reliable setup and im good


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks funky ass hell locked up like that!  
And the wishbone looks good too.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 06:46 PM~15455866
> *the 60 has 14s but im changing to 10s because the 14s rub the top when its down
> 
> the blue 64 had 12s
> ...


do 12s rub the top in your 60 ?








/


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 24 2009, 09:06 PM~15457391
> *Looks funky ass hell locked up like that!
> And the wishbone looks good too.
> 
> ...


yea i would be happy if my car would lift and lay like that but i like to hop and 3 wheel also... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 24 2009, 09:13 PM~15457432
> *do 12s rub the top in your 60 ?
> /
> *


yes it rubs right where the zipper for the window meets the top. i got some 10s for it just havent put them on , then its off to ge tthe top fixed


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 04:46 PM~15455866
> *the 60 has 14s but im changing to 10s because the 14s rub the top when its down
> 
> the blue 64 had 12s
> ...



unless you changed the rear cylinders in the 64, i had 14's in that bitch


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Oct 24 2009, 01:21 PM~15454867
> *DID YOU HAVE TO NOTCH THE FRAME WITH THE 12 AND DO YOU 3 WHEEL UR 63 AND IF SO HOW DOES IT LOOK ,I HAVE A 63 NOT LIFTED YET IM GOING TO JUST START WITH 2 PUMPS FOUR BATTS NO 3 WHELL JUST F,B,S,S UNTILL OTHER FRAME IS WRAPPED    WHAT KIND OF MODS DID YOU HAVE TO DO FOR THE 12`S ALSO DID YOU PUT SLIP YOKE AND DID YOU HAVE TO PUT THE  POLY CARRIER BEARING OR REGULAR ON THANKS    AND NICE 63
> *



yes the frames is notched with a slip yoke and definetly got to have a solid carrier bearing. I have about half stack of 2 tons in the rear.
The Pitbull wishbone actually bolts to the factory bananna bar mount and you get a bracket to mount it on the opposite side. There is no welding to your frame at all. His bracket for the rearend will only fit pretty much in one spot so its a really simple install. 
I put it in three and it does good. Keep in mind that in this picture the fron is not lifted up its just sitting on almost a full stack


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

oh ya locked all the way up the car is driveable with 12's too :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 25 2009, 07:48 AM~15459685
> *yes the frames is notched with a slip yoke and definetly got to have a solid carrier bearing.  I have about half stack of 2 tons in the rear.
> The Pitbull wishbone actually bolts to the factory bananna bar mount and you get a bracket to mount it on the opposite side. There is no welding to your frame at all.  His bracket for the rearend will only fit pretty much in one spot so its a really simple install.
> I put it in three and it does good.  Keep in mind that in this picture the fron is not lifted up its just sitting on almost a full stack
> ...



:thumbsup: looks good wish bone is the ultimate suspension period


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 25 2009, 06:58 AM~15459499
> *unless you changed the rear cylinders in the 64, i had 14's in that bitch
> *


i think i changed them out hell i cant remember :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 08:00 AM~15459412
> *yes it rubs right where the zipper for the window meets the top.  i got some 10s for it just havent put them on , then its off to ge tthe top fixed
> *


quess im off to cool cars to trade my 12s for 10s i dont want to mess up my 59 top

love that 60 got to see it in louisville and tulsa nice ride


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 25 2009, 10:12 PM~15464760
> *quess im off to cool cars to trade my 12s for 10s i dont want to mess up my 59 top
> 
> love that 60 got to see it in louisville and tulsa nice ride
> *



you can also get u some telescopicing 10 cylinders from blackmagic and i think they have side ports instead of the top port to save clearance for ur top...and i believe pro hopper has telescopic 8s


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 25 2009, 08:48 AM~15459685
> *yes the frames is notched with a slip yoke and definetly got to have a solid carrier bearing.  I have about half stack of 2 tons in the rear.
> The Pitbull wishbone actually bolts to the factory bananna bar mount and you get a bracket to mount it on the opposite side. There is no welding to your frame at all.  His bracket for the rearend will only fit pretty much in one spot so its a really simple install.
> I put it in three and it does good.  Keep in mind that in this picture the fron is not lifted up its just sitting on almost a full stack
> ...


thanks you answered a lot for me im just try`n to avoid miss happa and mess ing up the car im going to run tens for now with 2 pumps then do slipyoke and look in to the wish bone thanks a lot


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 25 2009, 08:48 AM~15459685
> *yes the frames is notched with a slip yoke and definetly got to have a solid carrier bearing.  I have about half stack of 2 tons in the rear.
> The Pitbull wishbone actually bolts to the factory bananna bar mount and you get a bracket to mount it on the opposite side. There is no welding to your frame at all.  His bracket for the rearend will only fit pretty much in one spot so its a really simple install.
> I put it in three and it does good.  Keep in mind that in this picture the fron is not lifted up its just sitting on almost a full stack
> ...


on last thing those are 12 in the picture


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

yep 12's and my top goes down all the way


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 25 2009, 09:12 PM~15464760
> *quess im off to cool cars to trade my 12s for 10s i dont want to mess up my 59 top
> 
> love that 60 got to see it in louisville and tulsa nice ride
> *


thanks i had a great time. going back next year for sure.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 24 2009, 12:30 PM~15454600
> *ive been wondering about getting a y-bar instead of a wishbone because ive been told by some that the wishbone is not gonna let me lay out all the way.
> 
> my car (60 impala) currently lays about 1" from ground to center of frame (not the chestplate) and my skirts sit at the whitewall. i want it to still sit that low but be able to lock up higher than it does now without hitting the skirts... my other problem with a wishbone is that i have a nova rear end so it would be difficult to put the mount on the top of the pumpkin...
> ...


west coast rider is having the problem i was talking about in the empire customs thread.... maybe the type of wishbone and mounting location has something to do with why some cars can lay low and others are restricted??


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 26 2009, 04:02 PM~15472406
> *west coast rider is having the problem i was talking about in the empire customs thread.... maybe the type of wishbone and mounting location has something to do with why some cars can lay low and others are restricted??
> *


problem solved the mount was alittle short got a 1/2 taller mount should work out


----------



## lowandslow64 (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 25 2009, 09:48 AM~15459685
> *yes the frames is notched with a slip yoke and definetly got to have a solid carrier bearing.  I have about half stack of 2 tons in the rear.
> The Pitbull wishbone actually bolts to the factory bananna bar mount and you get a bracket to mount it on the opposite side. There is no welding to your frame at all.  His bracket for the rearend will only fit pretty much in one spot so its a really simple install.
> I put it in three and it does good.  Keep in mind that in this picture the fron is not lifted up its just sitting on almost a full stack
> ...



Hey you got a pick of the rear suspension setup. Im trying to put a wishbone on my 64 but had no clue of where to start. got alot of useful info from this thread though!!!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

ill see if i can get one, if not ill throw the car up on the lift when i get time. You might get ahold of pitbull, im sure he has some pics as well


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## sirius (Feb 1, 2009)

can I get some help got empires wishbone for my 63 impala with 14 cylinders in rear need help on were to weld the frame tabs any pics or info that woud be good thanks


----------

